# WTS:Legacy Pointer 12 guage Single Shot Shotgun



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Not sure if posted in the correct area but this is what I have to sell:
A Legacy Pointer, a nice Turkish made synthetic-stocked single shot, break action exposed hammer 12 ga. 2 3/4 and 3" shells will fit its chamber. Excellent+/lightly used condition. Maybe 6 rounds fired through it. Comes with original box and original manual. 28 in. barrel Fixed, modified choke Brass-bead sight plus added a green TruViz snap-on front sight Matte-black finish Black, synthetic stock & forend Manual, hammer & transfer bar safeties. Also, butt pad is removable and reveals a storage area in the stock for ammo, first aid kit or other things. Make sure your ffl will accept shipment from me an unlicensed individual. I will provide a copy my state ID to the recieving ffl. No sales or shipping to Alaska, Hawaii, or California. Cross posted elsewhere. $150 shipped to your ffl. Payments accepted include usps money order, discrete paypal friends and family with no mention of firearms in the payment.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Lower price. $130 shipped to your recieving ffl. Dont need to sell it but, it is sitting in the closet collecting dust and not being used. Message me if you are interested in it.


----------

